# Numbers to call to Save the Point



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

here is a few numbers you can call and raise cane about the closure at the point and hatters spit.


404-562-3100 ext 678 is Ms Hooks Number

Fran Minella 202-208-6843

Mary Doll 252-473-2111 x154

Sherry Fields 404-562-3113

Outer Banks Visitors Bureau
One Visitors Center Circle
Manteo, NC 27954
Toll-Free: 877-OBX-4FUN (629-4386)
Fax: (252) 473-5777 

NPS Washington HQ 202-208-6843:Fran P. Mainella

these are the people you wanna call bug them tell them how you feel about this


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I hate to say it but you might want to let it go, its about an endangered species bro, is fishing more important than the last lone survivors of a species of bird. when they are gone they are gone forever, the point and the fish that hold there will be around when the beach closure is over. its not like the point is the only place to fish!
I think it is safe to conclude that we are responsible for their being endangered, so why not give them a month or two to have some babies.
since the cobia and drum bite has slacked off lately, it doesnt sound all that exciting at the point anyway.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks Rock for posting that. I was trying to come up with a tactful way of saying what you wrote. 
All of us are outdoorsmen (and women) by the nature of this sport and should be respectful of the animals, endangered or not.
Give them a few days/weeks to mature and we'll get back to fishing the point. Plus, this may give an opportunity to venture out and to fish other spots besides the Point.
Think of it as striper season. Remember how we all worked together and held off from targeting stripers in the bay and tributaries during there recovery years? Now with proper regulations and management, they're back in full force. If we all do our part (and our part is to let the chicks forage for food during this critical time of their lives) they can rebound from what caused their demise.
FYI, I'm no PETA backer (yum, just had sashimi grade tuna just now - raw at that) or a tree hugger but I do own birkenstocks.
I'd suggest, as Buckethead posted on another thread, to contact and/or join OBPA to see how you can help in this issue because just from a quick search on the "plover" and "endangered", it looks like there are more conservationist backing this than there are fishing groups fighting against it.

(Comments are independent of any opinions related to mismanagement of the NPS in that region)


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> (Comments are independent of any opinions related to mismanagement of the NPS in that region)


The missmangement is what the issue is about IMO. No I dont want to see the birds die, only an ass would say that.But to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to "try" and get birds to successfully fledge when they show a history of failing and then closing off even more land in the "hopes" that they might be more successful is insainity at it definition.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I guess I'm on your side Ches2... I don't see what the big fuss is. There are hundreds of miles of beach all over Virginia and North Carolina. I think we can give up a mile or so.

Ches2.. you planning on coming to the meeting? I'd love to meet ya.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> I'd suggest, as Buckethead posted on another thread, to contact and/or join OBPA to see how you can help in this issue because just from a quick search on the "plover" and "endangered", it looks like there are more conservationist backing this than there are fishing groups fighting against it.


Dont forget the NCBBA or the CHAC. I would like to *DRIVE* out to the point or south beach or wherever to fish or watch birds when my nephew is 15(He's 4 now). At this rate you wont be able to use a National Park that all of out tax money is going too.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Hell Cdog, we can't use the public beaches that our tax dollars pay to replenish the sand! That is only for those who live right on those beaches.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> Hell Cdog, we can't use the public beaches that our tax dollars pay to replenish the sand! That is only for those who live right on those beaches.


Yep and I believe in that fight too. Trying to not let it get that bad!


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Cdog said:


> The missmangement is what the issue is about IMO. No I dont want to see the birds die, only an ass would say that.But to spend hundreds of thousands of dollars to "try" and get birds to successfully fledge when they show a history of failing and then closing off even more land in the "hopes" that they might be more successful is insainity at it definition.



I am sorry about the birds, do i want them to die off, No, but why do we insist on trying to play god. It is the natural progression of things. Species become extinct everyday. Just as the dinosaurs did in the past, and others will continue to do. I say let nature take its course and quit trying to save every endangered species there is. Yes take some precautions, stop hunting, fishing, but quit spending millions of dollars to just prolong something that is probably inevitable. Just my 2 cents worth.

Oh yea how long is the point going to be closed? Was planning a trip down there. This is new they didnt close it in years past....or did they?


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

First they were closing small sections at a time, then they had it closed from 7pm till 8am...now it's closed completely.And it's only a handful of these birds out there and because of these birds tons of fishermen have been told they are not allowed to do something theyhave been doing forever...FISH. These birds make their nest at the high tide mark ......high tide comes in and washes them away, thats why they are endangered. Move the birds else where and let the fishing people have the beach back.I don't want to see no animal harmed but nature is nature....let it take its course.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

Sorry man, but I'm not calling any of those numbers. I think the birds should get a start especiallly when there is so much beach to fish.

Now post up some Omega Protien telephone numbers to call, then we're getting somewhere. Let's fight that mess.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

"This is new they didnt close it in years past....or did they?"

most beaches have been subject to closing, both now and in the past, be it for birds turtles or whatever. the battle continues between the quest for the mighty dollar and saving the environment. unfortunately the myopia of the present generation and generations in the past fails to recognise that a losing a few dolars now will result in the preservation of species and also more money in the future. hopefully the tide will turn with future generations, but history dictates greed will prevail. only time will tell. imho the beaches havent been closed enough. we as a species have been very successful in killing off (mismanaging) others. closing the beach may be a drop of positive management in a bucket of mismanagement.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

You guys that are for the birds are on crack. There is only 3 miles of open beach on all of HI, used to be 71miles . Closed means closed not just to 4wd its closed to human activity, last time I checked fishing is a human activity ... Why don't you guys go open a Penguin farm in Miami and see how succesful you are, that is in a sense what they are doing here. These birds are not native to the Island or this area for that matter. With your logic do us a favor down here and stay up there, you have no clue...... JAM :--|


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ditto JAM,*

It seems tree huggers never have a clue. It's just another band wagon to jump on! ....Tightlines


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*For The Birds*

i have been going to HI since "76..it was my honeymoon,,surf fishing and we are still married.........and i will not stop or they win....i did call OBX vistors center .told a very nice lady iam canceling my trip....i did not cancel....it is like JAM says....hit them where it hurts, housing ect....rem lets all stick together and we can win...it is OUR park....jerseysalt


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jerseysalt said:


> i have been going to HI since "76..it was my honeymoon,,surf fishing and we are still married.........and i will not stop or they win....i did call OBX vistors center .told a very nice lady iam canceling my trip....i did not cancel....it is like JAM says....hit them where it hurts, housing ect....rem lets all stick together and we can win...it is OUR park....jerseysalt


 Agreed... Although,if you want to "beatup on someone",pick the right ones to "beatup on"... ESA with the help of DOW is forcing NPS to take the actions they have.. IMHO,the ESA would be a good place to start. Congressmen from all over the US could be drawn into this with the amount of folks that post on this board and others they would have to stand up and take note. The amount of money spent on this species,that doesn't thrive all that well on Hat (much better in other locations) would have to be taken into acount,this alone would help "fuel thier fire"..

The ESA content could be changed in a way that all could benifit,DOW doesn't want to see that. From all the agression directed towards NPS that I read on this board and others,you are just feeding into thier hands.. Putting pressure on them is fine,but some of the tactics here and on other boards are just downright hurtfull to *"OUR" CAUSE..*


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*DD is right*

But I cant believe you folks just want to give up.
I guess youve never been to the Point. I gather youve never been in a conga line. I suppose you dont know that the plover is NOT endangered, but Threatened...big difference.
Of course being in Va beach yer used to having overzealous law enforcement. With spotlights at night, no frisbee, no bikinis...thats a beach?
And you like that?
no wonder you just give up.
the siezure of Cape Point is illegal.
It has been done by force of arms.
And you think thats ok?
You think its ok for someone to just move in and take what's yours?
Cape Point, along with the rest of CHNS is OURS M8. OURS.
This is not IRAQ.
But we got NPS guys in Body Armour keeping us off OUR land.
And you think thats ok.
(and Wheat ponders a rather interesting situation..lets see, Mexico goes nuts when we patrol the border to keep out mexicans, but when NPS sets up an armed camp at Cape Point to keep out Americans,..IN AMERICA, folks think thats ok)
WHATS WRONG WITH THAT PICTURE?

Wheat


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Hey Chest to Head High...............*

Even though you probably can't stand up, I still feel the need to fill you in on a little known fact...

If and when we get a hurricane swell this season, the best freaking wave on the island is OFF LIMITS to surfers and windsurfers. 

Unless you are actually here watching daily what is going on with this "crowd", you really have nothing to input as far as "the birds need this, blah blah blah......"

It's not about the birds, it's about limiting the number of people on the beach.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Fox Watersports said:


> Even though you probably can't stand up, I still feel the need to fill you in on a little known fact...


Hey "Fox" - leave the personal attacks on boards like RDT (jk there JAM). P&S isn't about that.


> It's not about the birds, it's about limiting the number of people on the beach.


That's why I wrote the disclaimer about my comment was independent of the mismanagement of NPS. I know it's not about the plover - it's about groups "limiting access" and their influence on the governing bodies by using tools such as the ESA Act. If it wasn't a plover, it would be a turtle or even to some extremist a seal.  

So there's no need to get p.o. at us folks up here in VA and tell us to stay off the island cause we have no clue. Fill us in on the inside and not what the papers are writing since it's hitting your wallet and economy on the island while it's just changing some of our weekend plans up here. 

Peace out Jam and Fox.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

First, I want to say how sorry I am about this situation at the Point.
We all know how much beach we used to have. 
We all know how much is open now!
Connect the dots!!
As more beach is closed the more concentrated the traffic will become on the area that is left.
Enjoy it while you can, at least you will be able, in your old age to tell everyone how great it used to be.
Kind of like the way we talk about Sand Bridge!!
I will hurt, but I wont risk traveling that far only to find that there are three birds using the beach so I am not welcome until they leave.
Acock Brown, bless his heart, made fishermen feel welcomed and eager to return to the best fish junction in the eastern United States.
Our founding fathers are probably POed too!!
God Bless America!!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Right on JAM.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

You guys that are for the birds are on crack. There is only 3 miles of open beach on all of HI, used to be 71miles . Closed means closed not just to 4wd its closed to human activity, last time I checked fishing is a human activity.....etc. jam

exactly my view jam thanx

josh


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

You know i posted those #'s for true fishermen who know the value of fishing anywhere and everywhere. By saying that im not attacking no one, this is just like here and the spit even though it was for a couple 100 yards of beach. Now this is over miles, and miles of sandy beaches being taking away. I beleive in the right for all of gods creatures, but mother natures runs that show and if she has decited to let the plover go, well it will happen just like any other animal that has died off. Things happen for a reason. Plus you would think if it wasnt a native to the hatters islands why not spend the $300,000.00 if not more for each bird saved or not to stay where it is not a native and transport them to there native areas. Just like there doing with the ofsprey out of ft eustus in NewPort news.
Beleive in what ya beleive in , i wont look down on no one, people have there opions and are intitled in them, and some wont like what the other says. But that is ok just remember when you want to take your grandkids, kids, or anyone else fishing oh but ya cant, no where to fish.


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*It's certainly personal to those of us that live here,*

Sorry if Chest to Head got offended, but it offends me to see a "surfer" blabbing on, meanwhile, 7 of the best sandbars on the Island, including the Inlet point, and the Cove are off limits, even on foot.

Once again, the birds are a means to an end, the end being controlling the number of people using the park.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea everyone has their opinion and we are all entitled to them. I am not for the birds so to speak, but I am for bio diversity, for so many years no body gave a damn about menhaden, it was just a minnow! then it started affecting them so it suddenly became a concern, the same way menhaden are interconnected with other species and water quality etc. Those little birds are interconnected with other species and the environment too, eliminating them could adversly affect us in a way we cannot see right now. (do I really care about the birds, hell no. but the trickle down effect is what I do care about) 
species do go extinct everyday, but new ones are not evolved everyday. if we keep it up were going to end up 
with nothing but cockroaches, cause god knows nothing will kill them off!


----------



## fishtrek (Feb 24, 2005)

Two Questions that need to be asked.

Do they really know where these birds are??
and

Why on this beach is it closed to foot traffic while on others in other states foot traffic is allowed???


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*Rockhead*

You want to do something to help the bunker in the bay? Well barking up Omegas hiney aint going to get you anywhere. 
You want the answer, here it is, plain and simple.
The only way the Bay will ever recover is if WE make Virginia obey the law and limit nitrogen emmissions from farms, but more so sewage treatment plants.
The Commonwealth is in direct vioation of the law. And as Powerful as CBF is, they still havnt been able to make Virginia comply.
Solve that problem and everybody has enough Bunker.
Go figure, less nitrogen, less alge,more oxygen for the fish. No more deadzones. (over 30% of the Bay cant support sealife)
More oxygen, stronger fish, stronger more disease resistant oysters that arent weakened because they cant breathe.And because the Bay is the largest estuary on the planet, more fish in the Bay means more fish in the ocean.
More oysters, cleaner water, more fish.
There was a time when the oysters in the bay could filter the entire bay ecosystem in three days. And the water was clear. You could se the bottom.
YES Omega is over fishing the Bay, but they wouldnt be if the Bay was capable of supporting more sea life. Period.
Dont believe it...look up the numbers.

Wheat


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*Nice post Wheat........*

And as far as "species go extinct everyday, but don't evolve every day."

1. They are "threatened", not "endangered".
2. 198+ acres for 3 chicks. If they can't make it in half that space, God is over them.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

save the birds kill the fishermen


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I don't know about other sites, but people are allowed to disagree on here. The one thing they're not allowed to do is get hostile and act like jerks. If anyone on this thread came here solely to attack people, they can leave.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't know, but it has caused some more people/lurkers to register with the site.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rockhead said:


> where is that place that threads go to die..........cause this one has been beat to death!


IMO, This aint a throwing lead at a boat type of thread. The word needs to get out to all the people that think the humans have a right to be on the beach also. If ya don't like the thread then stop reading it.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

this thread rocks!


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm curious about something. Did everyone get up in arms when the National Park Service temporarily closed the campgrounds earlier this year? Did they try to demand that they be able to camp there immediately? I thought that National Parks were created to preserve our natural treasures for all generations. All these years I have thought my use of these was a privelege not a right. Does the fact that my tax dollars are going to pay for the parks give me "emminent domain"? Would I be able to go out on the point and change my oil in the sand?


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

*13.1 miles open?*

According to this post, there are 13.1 miles of beach open on HI. Not saying that is good or bad...just trying to get accurate information out there.

summary of open beach to ORVs


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

blue bird said:


> I'm curious about something. Did everyone get up in arms when the National Park Service temporarily closed the campgrounds earlier this year? Did they try to demand that they be able to camp there immediately? I thought that National Parks were created to preserve our natural treasures for all generations. All these years I have thought my use of these was a privelege not a right. Does the fact that my tax dollars are going to pay for the parks give me "emminent domain"? Would I be able to go out on the point and change my oil in the sand?


That was just *ONE* more example of the mismangement by the current NPS staff. :--|


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

All things considered, I disagree with the OBX ORV access closures  

Remember the snail darter  

`buckethead ?!


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Moved to a new thread

><))))*>


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

*why the hell is this thread in the virginia forum?!?*

Frank posted a map of CHNS, OI to HI showing closures and open areas:

beach access map


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Because..............*

There are many Virginians that care about what is going on in North Carolina  

><))))*>


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

NCsf,

Because like in addition to what Big El said, the central location for such posts P&S Access/Issues Board went away due to lack of interest/posts/traffic. Flea decided that local/state issues were best left to each state's board and it appears he's right to a Point. 

However, when another state board (and it's members) has vested interest in an issue that is in another state (like the NC Point Closing or in VA's case the Menhaden issue), a thread just might get started on another state's board ergo what you have now    

What was "the Point" of this and why was I posting again ~ yeah that's right the Federal Govt/NPS is wrong to close off ORV beach access. This is a taking of public property in the name of the greater good when the "greater good" is decided for us not by all of us, cloaked in Mom, Apple Pie, & The Environment via env. mgt. (read little people hiding behind big badges while "legally" heavily armed)  

And less we forget, new recent law allows for Uncle Sam et al ($$$) the ability to take your house and/or property via eminent domain so a shopping mall can be built in the name of the public greater good too ! I digress ... 

All things considered,

`bucket


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*an apology*

Rockhead, if I have offended you then you have my sincere apology.
Please try and understand. 
I was born 100 feet from the Bay. Ive grown up learning about the ecosystem. I live just down the road from VIMS. 
I used to build boats up within smelling distance of Omega. So I know about them too. I know what they do, how they do and cetera.
I also know what we need to do in order to fix the problem.
But this thread isnt about Omega. Its about Hatteras. Its about how a group of citizens like you and me are being denied the right to access our public lands.
If you were as familliar as many people that post here are, with the history of this fight, and the tactics employed over the years by the NPS. Well then you might feel differently. But surely, knowing what many of us do, this isnt just a couple of weeks that we cant drive out to the point. The question is wether we will ever be able to fish Hatteras again.
For folks that have never been there done that...well words just cant come close to describing what its like. I cant describe the peace. I could never sit here typing and tell you of all the amazing folks that I've fished with and their love of the place we call paradise. Words do not exist to describe the absolute relaxation that is achieved by being there.
What I can do though is to ask you to go and see for yourselves what it is that we love so much. I will take you there myself. The magic that is Hatteras is for all of us. 
And thats why its important that we keep up this fight.
If youve been offended, please bear in mind that as in any public forum, folks will disagree. But remember to if you will, that those of us that fish Hatteras, that have been working so long and so hard to keep the beaches open for Everyone, can get a bit passionate when we see whats going on. Forgive us our sins.

Again, my apologies.

Wheat


----------



## Wheatland_Whilly (Jul 17, 2005)

*Blue Bird*

The campground at Hatteras was closed because of flooding.
The campground floods because NPS wont drain the swamp that they have the ability to drain. By not draining the swamp, NPS has destroyed the nesting grounds for thousands of birds. They have also created an amazing mosquito problem with the obvious threat of West Nile Virus. 
OBPA has been trying to get the swamp drained for years. 
NPS now states that they want to but wont without North Carolinas permission.
As Cdog stated, this is just one more example of NPS mismanagement of CHNS.
In destroying the breeding grounds for so many birds, NPS forced them to breed elsewhere..ie The Point. 
And yes, there were lots of folks upset that the campground was closed. But for most of us that know why it wasnt the closure, but the reasons behind it that made for rasing a stink.

Wheat


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

> But surely, knowing what many of us do, this isnt just a couple of weeks that we cant drive out to the point. The question is wether we will ever be able to fish Hatteras again.


It seems that it is always much easier to find reasons to keep something closed once the initial uproar about it being closed dies down. so he may be on to something. Next it will be another bird, a turtle, a bug or flower. It is about a small group of people forcing thier beleifs on the majority. My suggestio is why didnt they capture the bords and raise them in captivity thus ensuring a much better chanve of survival of not only the chicks but a breeding pair as well. Then release them back into the wild. Like they have been doing with the condors in california. If they are really concerned about saving the plovers then do it take them away from the danger. This will make everyone happy its a win win. The bird lovers will have get what they want a better chance for these birds and the survival of the species. The fishermen will get the point back and the local businessmen can save their summer income. Damn it is not rocket science. Those environmentalists need to open their eyes. Just my 2 cents worth

ken


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

wheat no offense taken, you don't need to apologize to me bud. you make a valid argument as do I, I hope.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I was not getting personal with anyone just stating the facts... The first few comments that were spoken for the birds were just so ingnorant I could not hold my tounge. You'all don't realise how critical this is. Hundred's of years of tradition are heading out the window as we speak. I did not act like a jerk nor call anyone childish names. I stated my opinion which is what we are doing down here everyday with protests.. Don't matter to me about up there cause I lived and fished up there for 12 years... I think the last thing you would here out of my mouth would be "HEY lets go FISH Lesner Bridge" when I live less then on mile from the BUXTON beach....


----------



## Fox Watersports (Jul 17, 2005)

*In reference to the Campground Closures....*

Within 15 minutes of a customer returning rental boards and leaving the Island early I had Mr. Francis and Mr. Hardgrove in my surfshop, looking to apologize to the man for the way he was "removed" from the campground. 

You can believe some hell was raised by folks here.........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sandflea*

for those of you who don't know this already is a "standup guy",well educated,and has an open mind. This is the opinion I formed when I met him at the Kitty Hawk Fling last fall. He trys to keep a great fishing board here,and I think he does that.

Many of the folks on this board have never fished the OBX,maybe one day?? Until then all they can do is take our word for what is happening down here.. Being as civil as I can,this is what I sum this whole thing up as:
A special intrest group,DOW,leading a government agency, NPS around with a nosering,under the protection of Edangered Species Act,and the threat of a lawsuit. As well as some other folks that are also involved in the process that seem to have a vendetta.

The only way I see the problem being fixed is if our "fishinbrothers" from up north down south and across the nation ban together and send e-mails,snailmails,and phone calls to thier congressman about the enforcement of the ESA..There is a diverse group on P&S from all over the country and some outside of it that could help very much with this. I know it is hard to understand when a nonbias news media portrays us as a bunch of crybabys,but trust me,there are many factors that can't even be explained on this board,in a newspaper or over a tv set..
JMHO


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

JAM & Ted,
I don't think anyone here wants to see ANY beaches closed....temporarily or otherwise. Some folks here and other places like birds too, and wish them no harm. I'm sure you guys feel the same. This fight will be won, but we all need to realize that we must be willing to bend a little and to pick our battles wisely. There will always be some closure issues but we must be vigilant and make sure they are TEMPORARY. I can live with the occasional inconvienience, I hope others can as well. I was very surprised this past spring on Ocracoke....I did my customary inspection of the structure on the north end and noticed that all the stakes and rope were removed that usually block any attempt to drive south. Well I drove the entire length of the island on the beach. In the last 6 years I've never been able to do that.
Things like that are a helluva step in the right direction. I'm sure the stakes are back up for the summer, but they used to be there year round.
We are all on the same side.

I am going to ride JAM's butt about one thing.....
The tradition of fishing on the beach may be hundreds of years old but the tradition of ORV use is not as I'm sure you know  .

Maybe we should all get back to our roots and ride a jackass to the point and try handlining a few "Olde Warriors". Put away the 1509's and do it the way the "Ancients" did. How could any environmental special interest group possibly pitchabitch about that?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Guys, I was just south of the point the first night they closed it at 8 pm. I had some friends with me from Ok and TX. I was showing them our drive on beaches as compared to TX where we had fished the week before. 
Needless to say it was pretty embrassing to be ejected from the beach by gun toting rangers. It was hard to explain why when there were birds everywhere and not one bird was hurt or harrassed in anyway.
I doubt they will ever be back. They loved the beaches here as they are much prettier and cleaner but no one chased us off the beach with guns in Galveston.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Jackass do do*



chuck(skidmark) said:


> Maybe we should all get back to our roots and ride a jackass to the point and try handlining a few "Olde Warriors". Put away the 1509's and do it the way the "Ancients" did. How could any environmental special interest group possibly pitchabitch about that?


Hazardous waste......Enviromental Hazard  

Would involve massive closure and a Hazmat team, also soil analysis by certified Biologist from Berkley to determine long term effects of waste material on soil composition  

><))))*>


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Chuck what was the first HWY on the Island?  


Dude its bad down here and about to get worse it makes me :--| JAM


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I read all the post on this thread and just got back from down in Fishn Heaven and will give ya my view point.
Explain to me when we drove over Oregon inlet why do they have over 90% of the beach closed and no Plovers in site, are they trying to draw the birds in? Do they think that a string with some signs on it will tell birds to stay inside the roped off area? If they are so worried about these birds that are not endangered why arent they hand raising them?
Most are lucky enough to have 2 good knees and can hike with all the equipment you need but on good days I am lucky enough to walk around the beach enough to fish but if I had to drag all the stuff I needed to take my family out to the surf I would never go to the beach because I couldn't do it.
Even my wife asked me why did they have to shut down just the POINT where the fish were yet open the beach all around it I told her "See that armed park ranger sitting there reading thier book, they will protect the poor birds from us mean beach goers"
I was lucky enough when I called Ms Hooks I got threw directly to her and stated my case for having the need for driving out on the beach, she listened and had the regional director in Atlanta call me back and I politely gave him an ear full. He must have gotten an ear full from Boss Lady Hooks for he informed me that a ramp would be open that evening. So see folks calling the people in charge sometimes will get things in motion.
If we stand by and let them take more and more they will keep taking more and more till its all gone and the only things on the beach will be birds and park rangers.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

JAM said:


> Chuck what was the first HWY on the Island?
> 
> 
> Dude its bad down here and about to get worse it makes me :--| JAM



JAM.....I know that the beach was the first highway. For hundreds of years before white guys with guns showed up I'm sure there were plenty of Croatan Indians that enjoyed riding their horses out to the point and getting their asses pulled into the breakers by Big Drum. I would imagine they used handlines made out of hemp. That way, if you blow up your stick full of line, you could always smoke what you had to cut out. I still have not figured out how they made hooks out of bones. I did read an article one time that said that the first dude that figured it out was named Tonto Gamakatsu. He was the "blow up" king 450 years ago because he was always trying to throw his line stick with the 2 white break blocks instead of the reds.

Believe me brother, I feel your pain. You've only lived there a short time, but you live with it every day. I spend about 30 days a year there....(not too much at your point but at another "point" close by. 

In my post on RDT and FishMojo I was not refering to you, or anyone that states their opinions in a civilized way or actually thinks before they type.
There are a few however that have made some really asinine comments that will hurt our cause more than help.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Before you jump my arse Skid.................*

Back in the day before ORV, people weren't riding donkeys and jackasses out on the beach to cast a heaver, they pulled a cart and dory, and around 300 yards of bunt seine..............


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

> NCsf,
> 
> Because like in addition to what Big El said, the central location for such posts P&S Access/Issues Board went away due to lack of interest/posts/traffic. Flea decided that local/state issues were best left to each state's board and it appears he's right to a Point.
> 
> However, when another state board (and it's members) has vested interest in an issue that is in another state (like the NC Point Closing or in VA's case the Menhaden issue), a thread just might get started on another state's board ergo what you have now


Yeah, that's cool - I just had a bitch of a time finding the thread!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Since the people who said saving the birds is not that bad have already been lit up...I'll try to say why we need the Point ..

Many of hardcore Anglers on the eastern seaboard might not have a clue to what Hatteras Island is or where...but most would know CAPE POINT by name..

There is very few places on the east coast where a man can stand with his feet in the sand and catch a citation DRUM,COBIA,STRIPER,or Spanish Mackeral..not to mention the Bluefish runs,etc..

Yes these fish are taken in other places along the OBX,but nothing like what is taken year after year at the POINT..To say "go and try to fish somewhere else" is very strong words..

To say "let the NPS do their thing and all will be well when their done" is strong words..

I don't want to say "screw the birds and the NPS",but if I have to choose between them or a way of life..well the birds gotta go...

When the NPS takes the local economy and beach goers more seriosly,rather than like children..who they can say whatever they want and do the oppisite..then I'll change my outlook..


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

I am sorry to all the bird lovers out there but i will say it again just shorter this time (see my prior post) it is what 2 adults and 3 chicks? for crying out loud. Capture them and raise them by hand get some breeding pairs in captivity and them reintroduce them back into the wild. Like they did with the california condors. It is not rocket science here. Either let them die off or really help them. Closing the beach will not do it as other preditors are probably a bigger threat than beach goers.


----------

